

Ask HN: What would you do with the domain www.pipasucks.com? - shubsengupta

I was recently blessed (or cursed) with a credit card, and have been stimulating the economy quite well :) Around the beginning of the SOPA saga, I thought of buying the domain www.sopasucks.com and throwing an info page up on it, but, to my shock, it was on GoDaddy auctions (of all places)...
I went on and checked pipasucks.com and it was available, and picked it up on NameCheap. So, any suggestions on what I should do with it? Or, if one of you feel like you have a good idea for it, I may be willing to give away the domain or access to it. Thoughts?
======
davidchua
Maybe start a blog about your rage for the Chinese instrument
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipa>

------
mdonahoe
Make it seem like the page has been censored by the government.

------
religoid
I would make it all about Pipa Middleton.

